# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى >  نموذج عقد إيجار أرض فضاء

## هيثم الفقى

نموذج عقد إيجار أرض فضاء
محرر بتاريخ / /2002 بين كل من :
أولاً: السيد/ ……… المقيم (طرف أول مؤجر)
ثانياً: السيد/ ……… مدير شركة … … … للاعلان
(طرف ثان مستأجر)
بعد ان أقر بأهليتهما للتصرف والتعاقد اتفقا على مايلى:
تمهيد
يتملك الطرف الأول قطعة أرض فضاء مملوكة له بموجب …….. وهى عبارة عن (توصف قطعة الأرض) فمثلا محاطه بسور ارتفاعه… مترا وبها باب حديد عرض… متر كما يذكر إذا كانت بها منشأت أو مبانى) ويبلغ جملة مساحتها … مترا ومحدده بحدود أربع كالآتى بيانها:
1- 1- الحد البحرى
2- 2- الحد الشرقى
3- 3- الحد القبلى
4- 4- الحد الغربى
وحيث أن لرغبة الطرف الثانى فى إيجار الأرض سالفة الذكر فقد وافق الطرف الأول على ذلك بالشوط الآتيه:
أولاً: التمهيد جزء لا يتجزأ من بنود هذا العقد
ثانيا: مدة الإيجار تبدأ من / /2002 وتنتهى فى / /2002
ثالثا: القيمة الإيجارية …. … جنيها تسدد (شهريا- سنويا- أو ) بموجب إيصالات مزيله بتوقيع الطرف الأول وفى حالة إخلال الطرف الثانى بهذا الالتزام يعتبر هذا العقد مفسوخا من تلقاء نفسه وبدن حاجة إلى تنبيه أو إنذار
ثالثا: مدة الإيجار تبدأ من / /2002 وتنتهى فى / /2002 دون الحاجة إلى تنبيه أو إنذار
رابعا: الغرض من الإيجار هو … وإذا حدث تغيير الغرض يعتبر العقد مفسوخا من تلقاء نفسه
خامسا: التأمين المدفوع من المستأجر إلى المؤجر هو …. وليس من حق المستأجر أن يسترد هذا التأمين غلا بعد انتهاء مدة الإيجار وبعد تسليمه المكان المؤجر بالحالة التى كانت عليها وقت التعاقد.
سادسا: لا يحق للطرف الثانى إقامة منشأت أو مبانى كما لا يجوز التنازل عن الإيجار أو الإيجار من الباطن أو وضع معدات أو أدوات أو منقولات التى تخص الغير
سابعا: يقر الطرف الثانى بأنه استلم الأرض وله حق الانتفاع بها فى الغرض المخصص لها.
ثامنا: كل نزاع ينشأ عن تفسير أى بند من هذا العقد تكون محكمة….. هى المختصة
تاسعا: تحرر هذا العقد بما ذكر واستلم كل طرف نسخه للعمل بها وقت اللزوم
طرف أول مؤجر طرف ثان مستأجر

----------

